# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  драйвера и обновление для них

## nkt54

не могу найти обновления последние для видео контролера PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_0748152D&REV_04\3&B1B  FB68&0&10
помогите плизя!!!!!! видео тормозит  как при просмотре фильма так и в играх!!! За ранее благодарен ж)

----------


## Slater

> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_0748152D&REV_04\3&B1B FB68&0&10


У Вас стандартный интел 915 чипсет драйвер видео переустановите и все, если стоит ХР

если не помогает то просто переустановите весь пакет драйверов на чисет:confused:
ну в крайнем случае переустановка ОС и установка родных драйверов под Ваш ноутбук должна решить проблему:yes:

----------


## Boris49

Нужны дрова к geforce gtx465. Помогите:cool::eek:

----------


## Cheechako

> geforce gtx465


http://www.nvidia.ru/Download/index.aspx?lang=ru :confused:

----------

